# Ship Model Plans



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Friday, 14th May, 2021 -
I am pleased to announce that download issues 1 & 2 of the Ship plans series that began not long ago with the British collier Goresfield, followed by the collier Jolly Christine. Both are now are now available as downloads..
These downloads are being written with the model shipbuilder in mind, although they do not contain any notes on building ship models.
It takes a considerable time to draw the plans myself, and do the research, but I have kept the cost of each to about the price of a cup of coffee, but it is more of a "labour of love" than anything else. I was at sea in the MN between early 1961 and late 1992.
Click a link, and scroll down a bit after it opens to read the synopsis. Then, if you wish to purchase a download, a button is provided for £1.99, cards or Paypal. These downloads do not contain any model shipbuilding notes! They contain a brief history of each ship. A general arrangement of profile and decks, and various notes - Here are the profils of the two downloads.
Here are the links to the downloads:
Gorsefield: Collier "Gorsefield" 1922 -
Jolly Christine: Jolly Christine - Steam Coaster - Plans series 2 1918-1937
Click a link and scroll down a bit after it opens to read the synopsis. Then, if you wish to purchase a download, a button is provided for Paypal or cards for £1.99 for each download.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry Bob, I read this yesterday but couldn't reply because I was off to the airport in Guatemala and home for the weekend.

I for one will give one of the vessels a try. I have had a hankering for a while now (as you probably know) and this format looks just the ticket! I am currently building a Westland Wasp A.S. Mk.1 which involves lots of scratchbuilding, brass rod and soldering, so good practice.

Best Regards,

Dave


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hello Dave,
*This project has proved to be a bit of a "damp squib," with virtually no interest, but I intend to carry on with this series just for the pleasure it gives me. As each one is complete, I will add it to a proposed printed book manuscript. When it gets to a certain size, I may have it printed as an A4-size printed book, lavishly illustrated with plans. I am well-aware that a large number of merchant navy enthusiasts simply do not like downloads, and prefer to have a printed book in their hands. These plan downloads do not contain any model shipbuilding techniques, they are more concerned with the physical layout, and history of the individual ships.
My main reason for carrying on, is that I have come to enjoy drawing these plans, possibly as much as building model ships. It is a relaxing pastime, and does not require any great effort, only pens, paper and various plastic curves. 
I guess that kits rule the show these days, but I don't have the money, space, time, or even patience to build big large models. I began this series because I was forever hearing "You can't get plans for merchant ships," which is simply not true because many thosuands of the plans have survived because there were so many built over the years. 
Bob*


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the comprehensive reply, Bob. 

I agree, modelling is a bit of a dying art. I took on the Wasp because I had a "hankering" to build one and I decided to make it with the main and tail rotors folded. Once I started, I realized that I had bitten something off which would take a long while to chew! Lots of scratchbuilding, though now I know where to source materials in Mexico City (this has always been problematic)!. Hence, it is now a good moment to give a scratchbuilt ship model a go, for a change.

Best Regards,
Dave


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Dave
For some reason, interest has now picked up in the two downloads, with the _Goresfield_ leading the field. One or two have said that they intend to build them.
I gave up kits decades ago, too big, too expensive, and almost all warships.
Bob


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Bob,
Can you please check, according to me, I bought a download but I haven't received anything yet. If it didn't go through, I shall try again.
B. Rgds.
Dave


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Bob,
I successfully downloaded Jolly Christine using PayPal, rather than CC.
Best Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Chillytoes (Dec 9, 2006)

Bob
I am looking for a plan of a Clyde Puffer. Only want a static model, Any suggestions.
Also, in regard to one of your earlier posts on the Geordie collier, my great grandfather was skipper of a snow collier out of Hartlepool in the 1850's, so I would like to make a small model to represent her. Again, any suggestions?


----------



## Alby1950 (Dec 25, 2021)

Shipbuilder said:


> Friday, 14th May, 2021 -
> I am pleased to announce that download issues 1 & 2 of the Ship plans series that began not long ago with the British collier Goresfield, followed by the collier Jolly Christine. Both are now are now available as downloads..
> These downloads are being written with the model shipbuilder in mind, although they do not contain any notes on building ship models.
> It takes a considerable time to draw the plans myself, and do the research, but I have kept the cost of each to about the price of a cup of coffee, but it is more of a "labour of love" than anything else. I was at sea in the MN between early 1961 and late 1992.
> ...


Hi any idea where I might get a build plan of SS Sweden collier built by Sunderland shipbuilder John Laing a big ask I'm sure but optimistic thanks alby


----------

